# Most annoying things people say about your poodle



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have gotten the second comment many times and have had people actually argue with me that she was a moyen or kleinpudel at length.

But the most annoying thing was one time when my mom and I were in Ithaca and on campus at Cornell walking with Lily and mom's dog Wolfie. My mom started talking to some old geezer who acknowledged Wolfie as a poodle and then started going on and on about his spectacular golden doodle (ugh). When I walked up to them he looked at my beautiful girl and asked me literally "and what kind of a thing is that?" I normally try to be diplomatic, but this time I said she is a 100% standard poodle who would put your golden doodle to shame in anything we could ask them to do and I walked away as I heard him declare me to be very rude.

A close second was when were dining outdoors at a little restaurant in Northampton, Massachusetts. Lily and Wolfie were very politely on down stays close to our table. I saw a couple of people walking down the street in our direction. One of the women made a horrible nasty face as she looked at Lily. As she passed she said very loudly (on purpose to make sure we heard I think) "who the hell would bring a dog to a restaurant."


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

I often hear about how vicious poodles are and that is why people are so afraid of them. People have said "Poodles scare me!"
Its always a punch to the gut since all of my poodle experience has been exactly opposite. 

I have also had people say that poodles think too highly of themselves. I always want to reply "As they should!" :aetsch:


----------



## BombLOLita (Jul 19, 2016)

As an owner of toy poodles the most annoying thing isn't necessarily what ppl say, although now since getting two we always have to explain that, no - Elvira is not Inga's mum - they're not related :2in1:

What pisses me off are people who will actually run over and lift the dog up!!!
When Elvira was a puppy one guy almost dropped her! After that, when I was aware that people will actually do that I watch them like a hawk when they come over for a cuddle. 
I feel mean though, telling them off because ppl do it because they love dogs, but would they do it to a German Shepard puppy? No!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Not quite the same thing, but several years ago we were at dog show, watching one of our Beagles. Someone came by with an American Stafford Terrier. My husband asked the handler "what's that?" I wanted to crawl under the table.


----------



## BombLOLita (Jul 19, 2016)

aasteapots said:


> I often hear about how vicious poodles are and that is why people are so afraid of them. People have said "Poodles scare me!"
> Its always a punch to the gut since all of my poodle experience has been exactly opposite.
> 
> I have also had people say that poodles think too highly of themselves. I always want to reply "As they should!" :aetsch:


Yes, I've heard comments like 'yappy, annoying dogs' or something like that, but mostly we're surrounded by a buzz of oooohs and aaaahs as we walk down the street. Quite bizarre actually, as if ppl have never seen dogs before. I don't even think poodles are that rare here in the UK either... :alberteinstein:


----------



## King Louie (May 27, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> I'm sure you get these, and please add any more.
> 
> "What kind of a mix is your dog?" Even today with a classic poodle haircut!
> 
> "She's really small for a standard poodle. All the ones I see are much bigger." I always tell these people she is bred for show and this is the correct size for a female. All the ones they've seen aren't as well bred. (Yes, I'm a snob.)


I hate when people ask me if Adonis is mixed I even had someone go as far as to argue and ask if he had papers. I thought with the modified cont. trim people would would get the hint still I hear is she a pom poodle mix. Yes they always call him a girl apparently fluffy means girl I even went as far to buy a collar that says Bad boy all over it with a matching leash still people call him a girl. Then I ran into a group of snobs at Petsmart that sat there very loudly discussing what mix breed he was when I said full poodle one lady said there's no way he's full they don't come in that color or pattern funny thing was she had a mix breed dog she called it a designer dog and by that point I was so fed up I told her a mutt is a mutt no matter what you call it and walked away with Adonis happily prancing behind me.


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm shocked by how often people ask: What did you pay for her? They don't even precede it with something like "If you don't mind my asking . . . "

Strangers never ask what I paid for my car or my clothes or my cell phone. Why do they think it's okay to ask what I paid for my dog?

Another funny comment: One lady who met DD (who is a classically shaped toy with a good temperament from a Breeder of Merit, and who behaves very calmly in public) commented on how cute she is and then added: "She doesn't seem poodley at all." When I asked what she meant, she scrunched up her face, raised her hands up palm-down and curled her fingers in a manner suggesting a rat-like, irritable, yippy animal. So apparently meeting a near-perfect poodle didn't erase her biased image of poodles.


----------



## King Louie (May 27, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> I have gotten the second comment many times and have had people actually argue with me that she was a moyen or kleinpudel at length.
> 
> But the most annoying thing was one time when my mom and I were in Ithaca and on campus at Cornell walking with Lily and mom's dog Wolfie. My mom started talking to some old geezer who acknowledged Wolfie as a poodle and then started going on and on about his spectacular golden doodle (ugh). When I walked up to them he looked at my beautiful girl and asked me literally "and what kind of a thing is that?" I normally try to be diplomatic, but this time I said she is a 100% standard poodle who would put your golden doodle to shame in anything we could ask them to do and I walked away as I heard him declare me to be very rude.
> 
> A close second was when were dining outdoors at a little restaurant in Northampton, Massachusetts. Lily and Wolfie were very politely on down stays close to our table. I saw a couple of people walking down the street in our direction. One of the women made a horrible nasty face as she looked at Lily. As she passed she said very loudly (on purpose to make sure we heard I think) "who the hell would bring a dog to a restaurant."


I've had that happened to me when taking Adonis or even my Rotties to the grocery store. I've had people very loudly say since when is it ok to bring a dog shopping or ask a manager or cashier clerk why do they get bring a dog in here it's unsanitary. Or one lady even told me dogs aren't allowed to walk on the floor they have to be in a cart. Um if you don't want them walking on the same floor as you what makes it better to put them where your food goes? Funny thing is I've been going there so long the employees all know my dogs by name so they know their all service dogs. I walk in and they greet us and come up to the dogs I've even had workers tell people her dogs are super friendly so if you ask nicely she'll let you pet them. Adonis loves the guy at the door every time the guy sees Adonis he'll get on the ground and play with him. Haven't had a complaint at a restaurant yet the employees mostly oo and aww over him and other people don't realize he's there until we go to leave and then it's just lots of aww she's so fluffy and cute or I wish my dog could be that good.


----------



## BombLOLita (Jul 19, 2016)

vegas said:


> I'm shocked by how often people ask: What did you pay for her? They don't even precede it with something like "If you don't mind my asking . . . "
> 
> Strangers never ask what I paid for my car or my clothes or my cell phone. Why do they think it's okay to ask what I paid for my dog?


Agreed, I get this too. After they've realised it's a purebred, price normally comes up. Does this happen with all breeds or is it (in toy owners case) a small fashion-purse kind of dog question?


----------



## King Louie (May 27, 2016)

vegas said:


> I'm shocked by how often people ask: What did you pay for her? They don't even precede it with something like "If you don't mind my asking . . . "
> 
> Strangers never ask what I paid for my car or my clothes or my cell phone. Why do they think it's okay to ask what I paid for my dog?
> 
> Another funny comment: One lady who met DD (who is a classically shaped toy with a good temperament from a Breeder of Merit, and who behaves very calmly in public) commented on how cute she is and then added: "She doesn't seem poodley at all." When I asked what she meant, she scrunched up her face, raised her hands up palm-down and curled her fingers in a manner suggesting a rat-like, irritable, yippy animal. So apparently meeting a near-perfect poodle didn't erase her biased image of poodles.


 oh yeah people have no problem asking how much you paid for your pup they'll even go as far to ask do they have papers.


----------



## BombLOLita (Jul 19, 2016)

King Louie said:


> I've had that happened to me when taking Adonis or even my Rotties to the grocery store. I've had people very loudly say since when is it ok to bring a dog shopping or ask a manager or cashier clerk why do they get bring a dog in here it's unsanitary. Or one lady even told me dogs aren't allowed to walk on the floor they have to be in a cart. Um if you don't want them walking on the same floor as you what makes it better to put them where your food goes? Funny thing is I've been going there so long the employees all know my dogs by name so they know their all service dogs. I walk in and they greet us and come up to the dogs I've even had workers tell people her dogs are super friendly so if you ask nicely she'll let you pet them. Adonis loves the guy at the door every time the guy sees Adonis he'll get on the ground and play with him. Haven't had a complaint at a restaurant yet the employees mostly oo and aww over him and other people don't realize he's there until we go to leave and then it's just lots of aww she's so fluffy and cute or I wish my dog could be that good.


Oh, I didn't realise you have a service dog. I was wondering about why people shouldn't react to a dog in a grocery store. But surely the dog is marked when (s)he's working, so why would ppl object!?
I swear, some ppl walking around everywhere are more dirty and unsanitary than any dog!! And they can stink up any place unchecked!! Grrr :argh:


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

"Is that a golden doodle?" Though, as she gets older, we get the question far less.


----------



## someday (May 3, 2016)

BombLOLita said:


> Oh, I didn't realise you have a service dog. I was wondering about why people shouldn't react to a dog in a grocery store. But surely the dog is marked when (s)he's working, so why would ppl object!?




Not sure about any places other than the U.S., but service dogs here don't require any identification.

To be completely honest, any time I see a dog wearing a vest with a card holder attached I wonder if its owner has been scammed or is faking.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

someday said:


> Not sure about any places other than the U.S., but service dogs here don't require any identification.
> 
> To be completely honest, any time I see a dog wearing a vest with a card holder attached I wonder if its owner has been scammed or is faking.


I agree that people who put huge service dog "signs" often are posers and the dogs aren't really service dogs.

Well my question about the service dog in the grocery store is why is it being petted and greeted if it there to work?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I got irritated by a "how much did you pay?" question from someone we know who has no intentions of ever getting a dog. I should have countered with Miss Manner's favored reply, "Why do you ask?" in his case. I would not be offended if my dog owning friends had asked.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Where I live in the US, service dogs are identified and really not terribly common outside of guide dogs, which I do see a lot because I work with the blind. 

I really haven't had rude comments (that I have heard anyway) about Raven but people are fascinated by her being a standard. Toys and minis are so much more common here she can draw a crowd&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## BombLOLita (Jul 19, 2016)

someday said:


> Not sure about any places other than the U.S., but service dogs here don't require any identification.
> 
> To be completely honest, any time I see a dog wearing a vest with a card holder attached I wonder if its owner has been scammed or is faking.


I see. I dont know if it's required here in Europe either but I think it's used to signify to other ppl not to touch the dog when it's working. And I do know that the owners have an ID card (like in their wallet, not stuck anywhere) they can show if they are refused access somewhere.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well I used to get more annoying comments when the girls were pups, I got asked if Bea was a doxie poo. But these days most folks recognize them as poodles, so i do get what size are they question. A woman did ask me what Flower was not that long ago.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

The amazing thing to me, here where standards are rarely seen, is that everyone recognizes them as poodles, even in a short clip. Nobody has ever asked if they're doodles.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Grace now has a good vocabulary and will respond to conversation.
Recently a person said of her, "She's not a dog she's a person" Grace looked her protagonist in the eyes and growled! once, short and low, then looked away disinterestedly. There was no doubt in anyone's mind she was insulted. Grace knows she is a poodle and she is very proud of it. She carries her head and tail high in any company. I have no need to correct peoples inane comments, she is quite capable.
Eric


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

When people hear that Asher is a show poodle I get 
"oh does he have to be in that stupid trim, that looks awful!"
" oh no, just let him be a dog, the poor thing"

One time when I had Stryder freshly groomed someone said 
"he looks like a bizarre rat from outerspace"


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It's not a poodle thing, but I hate when little kids look at him and tell their mom " oh, mom, look at the little baby ! " and the mom's just say " yeah, he's cute " !

He's a 2 year old adult, and it shows. How can you no differenciate a puppy from an adult ?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I was asked recently if Babykins was a schnauzer? I was shocked as she is a well bred miniature poodle in the mouton clip with a docked pompom tail, long ears and beautiful top notch.

I asked the woman why she thought my dog was a schnauzer and she said because her aunt had one that looked the same. Maybe this woman was confused by the color since both dogs were grey? 

Mostly I get asked if my dog is a show dog because of her prancing walk.

Most people are really nice and far outweigh the rude ones.


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

A lady asked me what kind of dog I had as I walked Paddington this evening. I replied he was an apricot toy poodle. Her response was "Oh, he looks like a llama."

Quite the comical comment. It makes me giggle every time I think of it.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

Dechi said:


> It's not a poodle thing, but I hate when little kids look at him and tell their mom " oh, mom, look at the little baby ! " and the mom's just say " yeah, he's cute " !
> 
> He's a 2 year old adult, and it shows. How can you no differenciate a puppy from an adult ?


We get this all the time about Vidia as she is only 12lbs and has a "puppy" face. People always assume that she is the puppy and Coal is the adult because she is MUCH bigger.  but Coal is 9 months and Vidia is 7 years old


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck has an amazing coat and after his second puppy groom, my husband said "They made him look fat!" And then Countryboy said, "He does, kinda." From then on he's been in a sporting trim which has kept him under matting thresholds and stopped the fat shaming.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Mysticrealm said:


> When people hear that Asher is a show poodle I get
> "oh does he have to be in that stupid trim, that looks awful!"
> " oh no, just let him be a dog, the poor thing"


Oh boy, people are so judgmental about clips! When Maizie's hair was longer, people would tell me they liked it much better than a frou frou poodle clip. When she was in a Miami, some people would look annoyed, while others loved it. I only care about pleasing Maizie :lol:




Skylar said:


> Most people are really nice and far outweigh the rude ones.


That's my experience too. I shouldn't get so annoyed with the few clueless people. 



NatalieAnne said:


> A lady asked me what kind of dog I had as I walked Paddington this evening. I replied he was an apricot toy poodle. Her response was "Oh, he looks like a llama."
> 
> Quite the comical comment. It makes me giggle every time I think of it.


That's hysterical! I've been told Maizie looked like a lion--by children.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I told Merlin looks like Bambi when he runs !


----------



## King Louie (May 27, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> someday said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure about any places other than the U.S., but service dogs here don't require any identification.
> ...


No none of my wear vest I have a card in my wallet so if incase someone ask I can show it. I used to put a vest on my Rotties otherwise I would get hassled but with doing that I constantly got the annoying question of what's wrong with you from people. I had a an elderly lady come up with her grandson and explain the rules of when someone has a service dog then rudely ask why do you need one what's wrong with you when I declined to advertise my disability she then acted like I was the rude one after that I no longer put an identification on any of them. The people at the store always ask first if they can pet if it's a slow day for me and I don't have any plans I have no problem letting some people pet I usually will take the time and educate young kids on the proper way to approach and pet and knock out a couple of stereotypes about the breeds while I'm at it. Plus the dogs love it and it's great socializing, for me I rarely go anywhere other than to the store so almost all of my socializing training happens at the store.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

King Louie said:


> No none of my wear vest I have a card in my wallet so if incase someone ask I can show it. I used to put a vest on my Rotties otherwise I would get hassled but with doing that I constantly got the annoying question of what's wrong with you from people. I had a an elderly lady come up with her grandson and explain the rules of when someone has a service dog then rudely ask why do you need one what's wrong with you when I declined to advertise my disability she then acted like I was the rude one after that I no longer put an identification on any of them. The people at the store always ask first if they can pet if it's a slow day for me and I don't have any plans I have no problem letting some people pet I usually will take the time and educate young kids on the proper way to approach and pet and knock out a couple of stereotypes about the breeds while I'm at it. Plus the dogs love it and it's great socializing, for me I rarely go anywhere other than to the store so almost all of my socializing training happens at the store.


Oh, I thought service dogs cannot be touched by anyone when you're out in public. Is it up to the individual with the service dog to decide that?


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh, I thought service dogs cannot be touched by anyone when you're out in public. Is it up to the individual with the service dog to decide that?


yes it is up to the handler of the dog. I didn't allow petting because it was distracting to Silvie and her work but some service animals do not to be on alert the entire time they are out in public. This was not the case for our service dog.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mfmst said:


> Buck has an amazing coat and after his second puppy groom, my husband said "They made him look fat!" And then Countryboy said, "He does, kinda." From then on he's been in a sporting trim which has kept him under matting thresholds and stopped the fat shaming.


When I had Branna in a full CC trim my grandmother would always say "Oh hunny you need to put Branna on a diet she is getting fat." every single time she would visit. So I got a shirt for her that said I'm Not Fat I'm Fluffy! and I would put it on Branna every time my Grandma would visit. She eventually got that Branna wasn't fat lol.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

OK saw an apricot spoo last night at the park in an absolute shave down of a cut. No topknot, no ears, no tail. Shaved shaved shaved. I sent my friend over to ask if she was a spoo. So I guess I fall into the annoying category.....

And for what it is worth, the complete shave down look does not work for me.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

ApricotsRock said:


> OK saw an apricot spoo last night at the park in an absolute shave down of a cut. No topknot, no ears, no tail. Shaved shaved shaved. I sent my friend over to ask if she was a spoo. So I guess I fall into the annoying category.....
> 
> And for what it is worth, the complete shave down look does not work for me.


:lol:


----------



## King Louie (May 27, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> King Louie said:
> 
> 
> > No none of my wear vest I have a card in my wallet so if incase someone ask I can show it. I used to put a vest on my Rotties otherwise I would get hassled but with doing that I constantly got the annoying question of what's wrong with you from people. I had a an elderly lady come up with her grandson and explain the rules of when someone has a service dog then rudely ask why do you need one what's wrong with you when I declined to advertise my disability she then acted like I was the rude one after that I no longer put an identification on any of them. The people at the store always ask first if they can pet if it's a slow day for me and I don't have any plans I have no problem letting some people pet I usually will take the time and educate young kids on the proper way to approach and pet and knock out a couple of stereotypes about the breeds while I'm at it. Plus the dogs love it and it's great socializing, for me I rarely go anywhere other than to the store so almost all of my socializing training happens at the store.
> ...


Yes it's up to the owners some have no problem with people coming up wanting to pet if they're not busy others prefer to be left alone. But even so the dog can have a vest on people will still try to call the dog or try distract them even just come up and start petting without asking it can get very irritating. I can have the dog in a down stay and they'll do everything they can think of to get it's attention. My way of dealing with it is if I'm not busy let me take the time and try to explain to them why they shouldn't do that and if they want to pet it it's better to just ask the owner instead of making these obnoxious sounds these dogs are doing a job at the end of the day. Mine make it a little easier since after getting riled up with the attention they can snap right back into their roles some dogs it's a little harder for them to go back into their roles immediately and if any of mine were like that I definitely wouldn't allow any petting or getting distracted.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Well, Mackey has only been truly "out and about" for a month or so, since his 12 week shots. Mostly, people stop me to tell me how beautiful he is. They are often surprised that he is a puppy. A couple of weeks ago, I was still getting comments that he was a miniature, but he's too big for that now! 

At obedience class, there's a cute young woman with a very badly bred rottweiler (who is going to be a wonderful rally dog for her) who asked if he was "some kind of poodle cross". When I told her he was a purebred Standard Poodle, she proudly told me her dog was her first purebred. I didn't ask her where she got him.

Mostly, I get big smiles and nice comments about his coloring. People love the silver face with the dark body. Kids love him and often ask if they can pet him. I say yes, but I have to hang on for dear life because he gets so excited he will just knock them over and kiss them to death!


----------



## Granberry (Nov 17, 2014)

On two occasions, people have asked me when I'm going to replace Bandit (CVC Spaniel who died several months ago). When I replied that I thought I'd get a standard Poodle soon, one said, "yuck, why?" and the other just grimaced. It was pretty annoying.

My DD said, "Ooh, you have a bad back! Get a service dog! We can take him to the grocery store with us!". I had to laugh at her enthusiasm but reminded her that isn't how things work (even though a lot of people in my area seem to think it is).


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BombLOLita said:


> I see. I dont know if it's required here in Europe either but I think it's used to signify to other ppl not to touch the dog when it's working. And I do know that the owners have an ID card (like in their wallet, not stuck anywhere) they can show if they are refused access somewhere.



It is not required in the US, but most will Vest the dog so that people won't ask questions and won't try to interact with the dog while they are working.


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

I've had poodles for many many years and I've heard all of the yappy comments, and the dumb haircut comments, and the froo froo comments. Who cares. LOL.

The other night someone asked me when I was going to get a "real" dog. It was pretty weird. This was from a person with show dogs and maybe this person said it because my poodle can't be shown AKC, but it was still a weird thing to say. I'm not in love with other people's breeds, but I keep my boredom inside. It's polite. My dog is absolutely amazing!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

BombLOLita said:


> Agreed, I get this too. After they've realised it's a purebred, price normally comes up. Does this happen with all breeds or is it (in toy owners case) a small fashion-purse kind of dog question?


Definitely not just a toy dog thing. I've had quite a few people ask me that about my Dane puppy. It got to the point where I just said "Enough" or the bit chief "don't worry about it" when people asked what I paid unless they actually asked politely. 

Danes are such idiot magnets that I don't think I'll be surprised by any stupid comments I get when I get my spoo. I had a guy at a Rural King actually try to put his small child on Asaah's back like she was a horse. I was shocked into silence by the sheer dumbassery of that. Who tries to put their kid on a strange 120 lb dog?!? I'm already anticipating doodle and other dumb comments and I plan to use my usually response - lecture people on good breeding (or dog care, nutrition, whatever topic they comment on) and don't stop talking until their eyes glaze over and they wish they hadn't talked to me in the first place


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Living here in Houston, Texas it is pretty funny, I get all sorts of comments about Lola, "what a cool dog", "what a beautiful dog" ... more times than not from some guys in a pick-up truck. The guy who has taken care of our pool for over 10 years said, "well if she ever needs a home, she has one with me". My husband is proud to talk about Lola and walk her. God forbid some idiot makes a disparaging comment about her to him. Yes, he is the same same guy who made a crazy comment about an Am Staff at a dog show a few years ago. Most folks have no idea what our Corgi is...mostly comments like "how funny", "how cute", "wow she is long", to yes, "what is that". My response is always, "you know the Queen of England, that is the kind of dog she has!".


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

West U said:


> "you know the Queen of England, that is the kind of dog she has!".


The Cardigan's the one with the tail and the Pembroke's the one with the Queen


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes, Cadigan has a tail, Pembroke does not. The are silly looking creatures, both, bossy too, bUT very affectionate.


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

Living in farm country, I have not ever had any annoying comments about our poodles. Only curiosity. Once I was walking the girls at night and met some young teenagers in a remote spot, and they asked what kind of dogs I had. I answered, "Poodles." They giggled and said, we knew that, we just wanted to talk to you about them. Lol! It was fun.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I've had my share of off colour comments "so, she just a poodle then" or "wow, you clip her face & feet, I thought they were naturally like that", but the best was a few weeks ago at the lake. I had Abbey on our beach swimming and retrieving when a man came down with his dog and said "that is pretty impressive, poodles don't like water". We talked for some time while Abbey fetched and Dolly waded in and out, I took the opportunity to tell him how great and versitile poodles are. He was genuinely interested, and left saying "well I may have to get myself a poodle". Dh always cringes if someone says anything negative about the girls, he knows I'm going to go into protective mom mode!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Nothing negative, but a lot of interest, as many people haven't met a parti before. On a recent walk in the neighborhood a male driver called out his window "simply gorgeous!" I know.?


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I remember this nosy guy's daughter bought my small house and we bought a bigger house in the same neighborhood, and a few times he would be on his bike coming down the driveway. He says to me one day "what did you pay for the house?" And I said "a lot". Then he says I sold his daughter a house with a few spliced wires in the attic. I said I've never been up there so I have no idea what the ex-husband did up there. He was such a nosy gossip. Any way, sorry to wander off.

If someone asked how much I paid for my dog I would say "a lot" and I was on a waiting list. I would never tell anyone what I paid for the dog. My husband doesn't even know. He would freak out, LOL. 

We didn't clip Rox until she was about 6 months old, so her face was furry and someone asked me if she was a doodle. The question was stupid. But doodles in themselves are fine. 

My mother's neighbor has 2 mini poodles and told my mom she'd like to meet my poodle, and she said, some poodles can be nasty and bite. So my mom was thinking they were all biting dogs. 

Other than sheer stupidity, most people that know me think poodles are very smart. Except one person on another forum thought there was something odd about me who was looking for good prices on those monthly pills for heartworm, etc., but bought a poodle who will cost a fortune in clips. I don't think there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

scooterscout99 said:


> Nothing negative, but a lot of interest, as many people haven't met a parti before. On a recent walk in the neighborhood a male driver called out his window "simply gorgeous!" I know.?



You or the poodle?


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just this morning as Grace and I were shopping, a young lady said "Handsome!" I replied "Thank you, No young lady has said that to me an a very long time." She chuckled seeing graces pink collar and said "Beautiful Girl!" I rejoined "It takes one to to know one." Grace's tail stiffened higher still.
Eric


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Really all they get are compliments, but every so often I get a "coveting vibe" from some stranger that makes me uncomfortable.
Oh, and it annoys me when people take pictures without asking - Especially the time that a paparazzi type came up literally inches in front of me as I was waiting to cross the street, snapped pictures of Timi and ran away. It is one thing when they take pictures from where they are as we walk by, but that guy violated my personal space, and ran away without a word. Made me feel like we had been robbed.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Caddy said:


> I've had my share of off colour comments "so, she just a poodle then" or "wow, you clip her face & feet, I thought they were naturally like that", but the best was a few weeks ago at the lake. I had Abbey on our beach swimming and retrieving when a man came down with his dog and said "that is pretty impressive, poodles don't like water". We talked for some time while Abbey fetched and Dolly waded in and out, I took the opportunity to tell him how great and versitile poodles are. He was genuinely interested, and left saying "well I may have to get myself a poodle". Dh always cringes if someone says anything negative about the girls, he knows I'm going to go into protective mom mode!


I hate that "just a poodle" comment. When Lily was young I had her out for a walk in town on a day shortly after the Obama's announced that they were getting a PWD. It was the first of many times i was told I had a portie and not a poodle.

I've been at trials where golden and lab handlers are amazed at what a great retriever Lily is and I reply that spoos are the first water retrievers.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

I get asked fairly frequently if I'm sure that Jasper is a purebred poodle because he's a parti. I like to treat it as a chance to educate people 

Most other comments are very positive, and I like to think that just by being a sweet and funny dog who loves people, he's dispelling the myth around town that doodles need lab/golden to soften the "nasty" poodle temperament. This is, of course, aided by the fact that my doodle is a nutcase


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

People always call my dogs puppies, and I like it considering Bella is 12 just had birthday. They do have baby faces. People will say are they poodles, and they always think Bella is Cayenne's mother or sister. At the Xmas parade I was ask if they were twins when they were in their stroller. I was asked if Sage was a Toco Bell dog, I think because of her long legs. Going to new groomer tomorrow and am getting her trimmed different than the others They are photographed all the time, but people always ask first, this is a tourist town on the water, so they are strangers. People always ask if they can hold them, I explain they are Velcro dogs and I would be afraid they would jump unexpectedly. I have them trained when we go out they lay on a blanket, and people cannot get over how well behaved they are (I am speaking Bella and Cayenne) , as Sage due to her upset tummy has not been out that much, so will see how she does. I am very proud of how well behaved my girls are


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't remember ever getting any negative comments about Sisko. People are generally quite fascinated by him. He has stopped traffic more than a time or 2 and people always call out that he's a beautiful dog. He has a full tail which could confuse some people but it rarely happens - usually they are interested that some poodles are not docked. When he had long ear hair everyone thought he was a pretty girl even though we keep his coat short and his boy bits are right out in the open air, though one new Canadian bent down and had a look underneath and was upset that we had taken his manhood!. We get lots of comments on how long his neck is, how elegant he is, how tall and long-legged he is, how much like a prancing pony he is etc They usually credit him with a lot more smartness than he actually exhibits in public. Maybe it's because us Canadians are so polite,eh?


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

Then there is always "Oh.... she's only a poodle. My daughter has a goldendoodle". Only a poodle.....ONLY a poodle!!! It was the kind of circumstance when it was better to just keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Kaiser (Jan 12, 2016)

One of my favorites:
"Wow, your dog is so beautiful! Where did you get him?"
"A poodle breeder in central Florida"
And then I watch their face turn up or have a look of judgement.
One lady in Petco actually had the nerve to ask me why I didn't adopt a dog :argh: How rude. 


I have to admit though... I really enjoy the look of surprise when I tell well-meaning people that Kaiser is all poodle. It's nice being able to educate people out of their biases and ignorance :biggrin1:


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

4 years ago I drove with Iris up to far northern Wyoming, Sheridan. We went to a weekend Leatherworker's convention and trade show. When we got there I got out of the car with Iris and we were in the Walmart parking lot when waaaay across the parking lot I hear a woman holler, yes, holler....."Oh my gosh, it's one of them Giant Poodles like you see on the TV!" Well I kind of guessed she was hollering about Iris , who was all of 37 lbs and not very "giant".

I finally took her over to see the lady and her family and asked if they would like to meet Iris. They were lovely people and Iris was thrilled to visit. I educated them a bit about what great hunting dogs, retrievers they were and what great family dogs they were. She said maybe they would have to get one as she was tired of dealing with dumb dogs and could tell that Iris was really smart. 

This wasn't so annoying as it was amusing.

Iris was also allowed into the trade show where she figured everyone was there to see her, and she made lots of new friends among many who had never met a "Giant Poodle like you see on the TV."

It was a very funny road trip....at one truck stop we got gas and stretched our legs and I noticed a big burly truck driver headed our way. He had a grin as big as all Wyoming and crouched down to hug Iris. He said he had 2 party standards back home on his ranch and missed them so much while on the road. Iris of course loved the attention.

Poppy gets all kinds of quizzical looks as although she is standard poodle sized now and quite poodley in demeanor and style, people are confused by her coat...NO CURLS! So we get lots of hesitant questions about what she is....a baby poodle, of course, just doesn't have her curls yet!

Isn't it fun having poodles?

VQ


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Kaiser said:


> One of my favorites:
> 
> "Wow, your dog is so beautiful! Where did you get him?"
> 
> ...



Oh yes! That obnoxious "are they a rescue" question, with the disapproving face and look away when you say no.
Bet there isn't a one of us who hasn't been annoyed by that question a few times ?


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> 4 years ago I drove with Iris up to far northern Wyoming, Sheridan. We went to a weekend Leatherworker's convention and trade show. When we got there I got out of the car with Iris and we were in the Walmart parking lot when waaaay across the parking lot I hear a woman holler, yes, holler....."Oh my gosh, it's one of them Giant Poodles like you see on the TV!" Well I kind of guessed she was hollering about Iris , who was all of 37 lbs and not very "giant".
> 
> I finally took her over to see the lady and her family and asked if they would like to meet Iris. They were lovely people and Iris was thrilled to visit. I educated them a bit about what great hunting dogs, retrievers they were and what great family dogs they were. She said maybe they would have to get one as she was tired of dealing with dumb dogs and could tell that Iris was really smart.
> 
> ...


I took Jazz to Tractor Supply when she was maybe 1 1/2 years old. She doesn't have very good conformation, and she was in a Miami. I heard a young man say to his friend, "Look! It's one of those show dogs, like you see on TV!"

But my favorite comment came from a little girl at PetSmart. I'd just had Jazz groomed, we were walking across the parking lot, and the child squealed, "Ooooh, look at her little hands!".


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I get the "how old is your puppy" and "will she get bigger"? and "she looks just like cotton candy". I did have the one guy I mentioned before, I was holding Misha and after talking to this guy for about 15 minutes, she turned her head, and he jumped and said, OMG, I thought she was fake"! lol Now why would I be holding a fake poodle? ha!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

JudyD said:


> I took Jazz to Tractor Supply when she was maybe 1 1/2 years old. She doesn't have very good conformation, and she was in a Miami. I heard a young man say to his friend, "Look! It's one of those show dogs, like you see on TV!"
> 
> 
> 
> But my favorite comment came from a little girl at PetSmart. I'd just had Jazz groomed, we were walking across the parking lot, and the child squealed, "Ooooh, look at her little hands!".



Oh that reminds me of the time that Timi was so badly needing grooming that I debated if I could bare to take her out in public - but I sucked it up and did it for her sake, and don't you know, the first comment was from a couple - the man says "oh look at the poodle", and the woman says "oh wow, and fresh from the groomer too!"
Really made me realize that hanging out with so many poodle perfectionists on the Internet might have made me set the bar too high for myself, and I need to relax and just enjoy them more!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

In this area the first thing they notice is the nail polish and will call others over to see the dog with nail polish.

I know what you mean I do not want to take them unless they are groomed and look great. I use the for business, after a bit on the poodles the first thing I say, is, Are you from the area, and most are not, so out goes a business card, and we start discussing the area rather than the poodles, LOL. I say come on girls help mommy make some money so we can continue this lifestyle, LOL


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Kaiser I recently had an experience along the lines of what you described when I was in Lowes with Javvy. Aside from the man walking up and petting him without asking, as he did so he asked what kind of dog and I said standard poodle and then he asked where he was rescued from and I said he was from a very excellent breeder and that I had gotten him as a puppy. the petting stopped abruptly and the man walked away with a nasty look on his face.


----------



## BombLOLita (Jul 19, 2016)

N2Mischief said:


> I get the "how old is your puppy" and "will she get bigger"? and "she looks just like cotton candy". I did have the one guy I mentioned before, I was holding Misha and after talking to this guy for about 15 minutes, she turned her head, and he jumped and said, OMG, I thought she was fake"! lol Now why would I be holding a fake poodle? ha!


Off topic, but how do you keep her so white and pretty? Re. your picture. 
I see a lot of light coloured dogs with red and even black miscolouring under their eyes and on their legs. What is that?
I wonder if my dogs have it and it just don't show?
Have seen rescue programmes on TV where they groom the dogs, but they never get that colour out...:alberteinstein:


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

It's quite ironic that I opened the forum and this is the first thread I see. I'm pretty annoyed and was logging on to vent. 
I raised German Shepherds for years. I'm 38 and have had German Shepherds my entire adult life. It's wasn't until some ten years ago or so that my interest in the poodle arose. It began with a (failed) foster. 
When I decided to retire from the German Shepherd breeding/showing world, I decided to embark on a new venture: featuring a poodle. Enter my silly Tilly. The first poodle I've ever actually purposely bought. My goal: obedience/rally/agility competition.
Now, my husband wants to point out that this dog sport world isn't new, only the breed of my partner is new. However, training a poodle, especially a tiny toy, is much different than training a German Shepherd. They are both incredibly smart. But I've quickly learned the methods are different. My shepherds did what I asked because I asked. They worked for a tidbit of food and willingly did as instructed once they figured out what was expected. Tilly. Not so easy. She wants to work on her terms and could care less about food rewards. My training methods are evolving as we go along. 
Which leads to my need to vent. 
I was contacted by one of my German Shepherd puppy parents yesterday evening, hoping to reserve a puppy from our next litter. He was disappointed to learn my bitch and stud were retired. After a few moments of general discussion regarding training and is plans for his pup, and I mentioned my plans for Tilly, and how she's been a new challenge training wise because her learning style is different. To which he responds......*"yeah poodles are pretty stupid" ....*........seriously.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

BombLOLita said:


> Off topic, but how do you keep her so white and pretty? Re. your picture.
> I see a lot of light coloured dogs with red and even black miscolouring under their eyes and on their legs. What is that?
> I wonder if my dogs have it and it just don't show?
> Have seen rescue programmes on TV where they groom the dogs, but they never get that colour out...:alberteinstein:




I know you quoted someone else, but I have a white poodle and he simply does not get tear stained. He never has had the red staining.
Here is a very bad photo of him but you can see he has no discoloration 








There are many reasons why they can get it. Genetics, water bowls that can leak some chemicals into the water, allergies, sometimes filtered vs unfiltered water.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mary, just ugghhh. I have a GSD and two spoos. They are all incredibly smart and willing workers although I often think of getting Peeves to do things like steering the Titanic after the ice berg has been sighted. He knows what to do but is slow to sit and the like because he is doing his herding dog environmental scan. The poodles are like America's Cup yachts.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

BombLOLita said:


> Off topic, but how do you keep her so white and pretty? Re. your picture.
> I see a lot of light coloured dogs with red and even black miscolouring under their eyes and on their legs. What is that?
> I wonder if my dogs have it and it just don't show?
> Have seen rescue programmes on TV where they groom the dogs, but they never get that colour out...:alberteinstein:


This picture was right after she was groomed. She goes to the groomer every 2 weeks because my daughter works there and just takes her to work. She does have tear stains that I fight constantly to get rid of. I will NEVER have another white dog! lol She goes to the groomer, comes back gorgeous, and in two days looks like an orphan. I think because she sleeps under the covers.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Someone who questions the intelligence of a Poodle? And calls your dog "pretty stupid" too? Grrrrrr! The only possible recovery from rudeness would have been, "Just kidding. They're probably smarter than those Border Collies."


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

N2Mischief said:


> This picture was right after she was groomed. She goes to the groomer every 2 weeks because my daughter works there and just takes her to work. She does have tear stains that I fight constantly to get rid of. I will NEVER have another white dog! lol She goes to the groomer, comes back gorgeous, and in two days looks like an orphan. I think because she sleeps under the covers.


I've said the exact same thing - no more white pets! Or white cars either  Asaah has some saliva staining on her foot from licking for maybe 20 minutes after a minor injury...all I can think of is peroxide, which will dye her black spots orange :/ I think I'll make a post about it, I don't how to get her foot white again.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Not a poodle story, but a strange comment anyway. I took my first litter of Scottie pups to the vet to have their dew claws done and a check-over at 3 days of age. A lady in the waiting room asked me what was in the box I was carrying. I told her "a new litter of Scottie puppies". She said "Well, I hope you know better than to let THAT happen again!" I was aghast. I had sent my bitch from Seattle to South Carolina for breeding to one of the top dogs in the country and both parents of the litter were AKC champions. NOT an accidental litter! The weirdest part of it was that this lady was sitting there with a beautifully groomed, purebred Bichon Frise! Where did she think her purebred dog came from?? :argh:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

oshagcj914 said:


> I've said the exact same thing - no more white pets! Or white cars either  Asaah has some saliva staining on her foot from licking for maybe 20 minutes after a minor injury...all I can think of is peroxide, which will dye her black spots orange :/ I think I'll make a post about it, I don't how to get her foot white again.



I've tried straight peroxide. Peroxide mixed with Milk of Magnesia and cornstarch. Doesn't do a thing!!! So frustrating!!


----------



## Kaiser (Jan 12, 2016)

Oh, and just like people don't know that a poodle's face is clipped, they don't know the base of the tail is clipped either!

I once had a man at a house party ask what was wrong with his tail... I guess he thought that the hair wouldn't grow there or something. 

I had to tell him that all the short hair he sees was clipped. It'll grow out if you let it


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Kaiser said:


> Oh, and just like people don't know that a poodle's face is clipped, they don't know the base of the tail is clipped either!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh, I had a VET say something about Teaka's "hair loss" last week, I'm like "uh no, she has incredibly thick hair for a 14 year old, that's called a hair cut!"


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Ugh, I had a VET say something about Teaka's "hair loss" last week, I'm like "uh no, she has incredibly thick hair for a 14 year old, that's called a hair cut!"
> View attachment 352513


Omg, seriously? It kills me that some vets are so ignorant about dogs in general.


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

I get from even dog people, "oh how cute. What is he?" I reply a poodle. They reply, "he doesn't look like a poodle". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

